# The Shawl I made without a pattern...basic how-to



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

To get the finished size you need the heighth of the person you intend to make the shawl for...the shawl is a basic triangle with yo increases at the end of each knit row.
There is no shoulder shaping. To keep it together I just crocheted a row of single crochet around the front edge from tip to tip and added crochet chain ties at the top and midway.

Materials: Lionbrand Homespun in favorite color, or other
favorite yarn in a chunky weight...(don't worry about gauge)

Pattern:

cast on 6 w/size 11-13 needles (I use circular needles)

RS: knit1, yo, knit 2, yo, knit 2, yo, knit1
All WS rows: knit 1, purl across to last stitch, knit 1
RS: Knit 1, yo, knit across to last stitch, yo, knit 1
repeat this pattern until piece measures heighth of person
you intend the shawl for.

Bind off in knit/purl cast off all the way across...weave in yarn ends.

Can also be worked in garter stitch, which means you knit every row including yo increases.

For children and babies, change to size 4-6 needles and baby yarn, or a medium weight yarn and size 7-9 needles.

Easy as pie.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nicely made. Love the color on this one..


----------



## butterflywishes (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Very nicely made. Love the color on this one..


Thank you so much. I made a scarf and tocque for my hubbie out of this and he actually wears it!!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

butterflywishes said:


> Beautiful, love the color


Thank you so very much, butterflywishes! There's another color close to it, but with more of the red colorway and it's called Granite...I prefered the subtle striping of the Quartz which is what this is knitted in.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love your shawl. The color especially. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I love your shawl. The color especially. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


Thank you for the nice compliment, jmai5421! HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Nice, thanks for the pattern.


Thank you for stopping in, patocenzio...and you are welcome. HUGS


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for this wonderful pattern. I have copied and pasted into a word doc and will be using it the next time I need a shawl for a gift.

Robin in MA


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely colors, very easy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

How very clever of you!! It is a beautiful shawl and thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

pretty and simple thanks


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern for a shawl. Homespun yarn is a favorite of mine to make prayer shawls. I just copied it and will put it in my pattern library. Happy Knitting. If you have other patterns that you designed I hope you share them with all of us. 
DotS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very nice!


Thank you very much! HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Thanks so much for this wonderful pattern. I have copied and pasted into a word doc and will be using it the next time I need a shawl for a gift.
> 
> Robin in MA


You are more than welcome, Robin in MA! I enjoyed sharing. HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I love your shawl. The color especially. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


Thank you, mai5421! You are welcome. HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> Lovely colors, very easy, thanks for sharing.


You are most welcome, tricia488! It was a pleasure. HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> How very clever of you!! It is a beautiful shawl and thank you for sharing your pattern.


RitaLittleCat, it was just something easy that could be done without a pattern in front of me. Thank you for the nice compliment. HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

kestrelz said:


> pretty and simple thanks


You are most welcome, and thank you, kestrelz!!! HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

DotS said:


> Thank you for the lovely pattern for a shawl. Homespun yarn is a favorite of mine to make prayer shawls. I just copied it and will put it in my pattern library. Happy Knitting. If you have other patterns that you designed I hope you share them with all of us.
> DotS


LOL! DotS. I wish I could take credit for the design. I think this is a basic pattern that any knitter with experience could do blindfolded and without too much thought. Back when I was a new Knitter, I would have been in awe of it, but really, it's just your basic triangle with yarn over increases. I have seen patterns that call for yo increases at the beginning of every row...I wanted to try it at the beginning and end of every row, and I do believe it's been done many times before I attempted it...but thank you anyway for the compliments. You are sweet!

Sometimes I do design things but they are all simple things that I make up off the top of my head, and since they are made up off the top of my head, the pattern falls off after the garment is finished. LOL...Some I can duplicate, and some leave me wondering..."now, how did I do that?"

At any rate, thank you for stopping in and taking the time to leave a comment. HUGS


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to thank all of you who commented for stopping in and looking at the pattern and pic and taking the time to leave a comment. All of you are awesome! HUGS


----------

